# Ambuserve



## MusicMedic (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got a job offer from them, anyone know anything about this company? 

all i know is they are an IFT company, and are CAAS Accredited 

and im gonna be getting a paycut compared to my last IFT job, but right now ill take any Job i can get


----------



## terrible one (Apr 16, 2010)

There are pretty much like the other 100 IFT companies in LA county, huge on dialysis runs. They've got a lot bigger than when I was in LA a few years back, I could never deal with green ambulances and white shirts haha.
Rumor was they were one of the numerous IFT companies that are a front for the Russian Mob, of course that is just a rumor .....


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 16, 2010)

terrible one said:


> There are pretty much like the other 100 IFT companies in LA county, huge on dialysis runs. They've got a lot bigger than when I was in LA a few years back, I could never deal with green ambulances and white shirts haha.
> Rumor was they were one of the numerous IFT companies that are a front for the Russian Mob, of course that is just a rumor .....



Haha sweet, but there are only 13 companies in CA that are CAAS certified... and they show up in the LA County EMS Website

so they must be somewhat legit

im sure there are more shiesty companies in LA County
*Cough* Mauran, Enova *cough*


----------



## looker (Apr 17, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Haha sweet, but there are only 13 companies in CA that are CAAS certified... and they show up in the LA County EMS Website
> 
> so they must be somewhat legit
> 
> ...



Most of the ambulance companys are IFT, there is only so much 911 calls to go around. Is there really a russian mob in LA County? Don't forget if major natural disaster hits or terorist attack happens all of the ambulance will be on 911 respond if it's bad enough.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 17, 2010)

looker said:


> Most of the ambulance companys are IFT, there is only so much 911 calls to go around. Is there really a russian mob in LA County? Don't forget if major natural disaster hits or terorist attack happens all of the ambulance will be on 911 respond if it's bad enough.



Well i dont know about the Russian Mob haha 

but yeah there are only a small handful of 911 companies in LA County: Mccormick, Gerber, Schafer, AMR,CARE (all of them i belive are CAAS Certified) 

there are a ton of IFT companies, but only a few notable ones. im hoping ambuserve is one of them 

also ambuserve is part of the disaster response drills that happen in LA County/State of CA


----------



## Danson (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a few friends that work there and they say that it's pretty shady...but hey, a job's a job right?  

I guess we can't get too choosy in this economy.  Just count your hours and CYA!


----------



## looker (Apr 17, 2010)

Danson said:


> I have a few friends that work there and they say that it's pretty shady...but hey, a job's a job right?
> 
> I guess we can't get too choosy in this economy.  Just count your hours and CYA!



i am curious what they don't like about that company. Is it low pay long hours, bad management, bad equipment? It seems that most emt don't like a company unless they do 911 which as i have pointed out before can't be done by everyone


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 17, 2010)

It seems the company does have low pay compared to other IFT's, but i cant say too much about the management and the equipment as i havnt started working there yet. but from what ive seen going to the HQ a few times, their rigs seem to be clean and in working order

so i have a question

Is it alot easier to go to a 911 Company after getting experience in a IFT or similar setting? (as compared to a EMT fresh out of school?)


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> It seems the company does have low pay compared to other IFT's, but i cant say too much about the management and the equipment as i havnt started working there yet. but from what ive seen going to the HQ a few times, their rigs seem to be clean and in working order
> 
> so i have a question
> 
> Is it alot easier to go to a 911 Company after getting experience in a IFT or similar setting? (as compared to a EMT fresh out of school?)



I know the companies I've applied for and know about (both here in CO and in ABQ) look for any experience. As we've said on here a bunch, EMTs are a dime a dozen, so anything to set yourself apart from competitors will help


----------



## dudemanguy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm amazed there are actually jobs for EMT basics in some places. Where I'm at if youre not a paramedic forget it. A few of the more urban areas in the state might hire basics, but they all require at least one year experience, more education beyond just an emt basic course, and youre competing against a hundred other basics. Even then it's probably some part time gig.

No one in my EMT class has found an EMS job, and we had pre med students, firefighters, first responders, CNA's, ER clerks, and none of them are deemed qualified.

I'm just doing the first responder thing and going to medic school, I gave up trying to find work as a basic.


----------



## looker (Apr 17, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> It seems the company does have low pay compared to other IFT's, but i cant say too much about the management and the equipment as i havnt started working there yet. but from what ive seen going to the HQ a few times, their rigs seem to be clean and in working order
> 
> so i have a question
> 
> Is it alot easier to go to a 911 Company after getting experience in a IFT or similar setting? (as compared to a EMT fresh out of school?)



Yes low pay does make people unhappy about their job, however in this economy companys can afford to pay below industry average and not worry about it. At the same time, finding good workers is hard. 

In order to get a job at companys that currently have 911 contract, you do need to have prior experience. That is not to say that you can't get a job without it but it will be very difficult being how big the poll of emt's/paramedics is right now. At the end of day, it all comes down to what can you bring to the table.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 17, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> I'm amazed there are actually jobs for EMT basics in some places. Where I'm at if youre not a paramedic forget it. A few of the more urban areas in the state might hire basics, but they all require at least one year experience, more education beyond just an emt basic course, and youre competing against a hundred other basics. Even then it's probably some part time gig.
> 
> No one in my EMT class has found an EMS job, and we had pre med students, firefighters, first responders, CNA's, ER clerks, and none of them are deemed qualified.
> 
> I'm just doing the first responder thing and going to medic school, I gave up trying to find work as a basic.



its the opposite here, there are a few EMT spots but no Medic spots, there are Medics working as EMT's in quite a few companies. 

id go to medic school but in order to be accepted i need at least 6 months exp. on the field


----------



## TommyGavin (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just doing the first responder thing and going to medic school, I gave up trying to find work as a basic.


what medic school are you or did you go to?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was just hired by AmbuServe. Their HQ is absolutely gorgeous compared to the last company I worked for, and the few companies I interviewed at. I am very excited to start working for them.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Is it alot easier to go to a 911 Company after getting experience in a IFT or similar setting? (as compared to a EMT fresh out of school?)



Depends on the area. I always advocate for Kern County (sure, there's a bias) as ALL the ambulance services do 911 and most don't require any experience. If you don't mind the commute, or are willing to move, it would be your best route.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Depends on the area. I always advocate for Kern County (sure, there's a bias) as ALL the ambulance services do 911 and most don't require any experience. If you don't mind the commute, or are willing to move, it would be your best route.



Which companies are up there? And what kind of shifts do they do? 48 or 96's? If so... I may consider it and actually commute.... lol


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

exodus said:


> Which companies are up there? And what kind of shifts do they do? 48 or 96's? If so... I may consider it and actually commute.... lol



Hall Ambulance covers about 87% of the county. They do 8's, 10's and 12's in Metro Bakersfield, 24's in Arvin / Lamont, and 48's everywhere else. They will most likely make you work Bakersfield until something opens up in another area. Plus all your field training is in Bakersfield, so just know that going in. 

Kern Ambulance covers Wasco / Lost Hills. I believe they work 48's and 72's. They do have a ton of overtime shifts working at the race tracks that they service. 

Delano Ambulance covers Delano and McFarland. They work 24's, 48's, etc. I'm not if it's a decent place anymore as it's under new management. 

Care Ambulance covers Lake Isabella and Kernville. They work 24's, 48's, etc. They have a really cool service area, as I absolutely love Kernville. 

Libery Ambulance covers Ridgecrest. They work 48's and 72's. They have a HUGE response area that covers a lot of desert and wilderness areas. Be prepared for LONG transport times. 

All of the services mentioned work in a single-medic system. Which means the ONLY paramedic on every call is the ambulance paramedic. It's a nice environment, especially if you are used to being treated as a "stretcher fetcher" in LA County. 

All of the services have a good reputation and have been around since rocks were soft.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2011)

I may try to move up there maybe.... I'm in hemet so that's a 4 hour drive. How much are 2bed rentals up there?

Edit: Or how's the basic pay?

If I could do a 72 every week, that would  be freaking amazing and i probably would do the commute....  and it'd only coast like 120 a week to commute.... Hm.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

If you want to work for Hall (which would be your best bet for full-time employment), you would be better off to move. The cost of living here is pretty reasonable. I would check apartmentfinder.com and look for either southwest, northwest, and some parts of northeast. Anything east of the 99 freeway and north of California ave is BAD NEWS. 

Once you get out of training, there is usually plenty of overtime, mostly in the form of standbys and whatnot. Don't quote me on this but I think basics start around $12.50/hr (at least that's what it was for me when I started).


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice on things to look out for with AmbuServe?


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> If you want to work for Hall (which would be your best bet for full-time employment), you would be better off to move. The cost of living here is pretty reasonable. I would check apartmentfinder.com and look for either southwest, northwest, and some parts of northeast. Anything east of the 99 freeway and north of California ave is BAD NEWS.
> 
> Once you get out of training, there is usually plenty of overtime, mostly in the form of standbys and whatnot. Don't quote me on this but I think basics start around $12.50/hr (at least that's what it was for me when I started).



1.50 more than what I make now. Hmmmmm. And I currently live in the ghetto... So it's not too bad.


----------



## medictruth (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a a few friends that work at Americare and the say its ok. You need to remember its just another IFT company and the grass is always greener on the other side. Just be thankful we have jobs.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first time here. I'm wondering if anyone with any information about Ambuserve can give me an idea of what they're all about?

I was told by them that they do backup 911 calls maybe a couple times a day? Is that right?

Thanks for any info, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 2, 2011)

i worked there for about 8 months.. they are your run of the mill IFT company... not the best ones and the pay isnt the best for IFT but its a job i guess

Note also that i havnt worked their since december so a few things have changed...
for alot of the EMT/Medics that work their its really considered a inbetween jobs company..theres alot of people that work there that are waiting for bigger and better opportuntities.. so the turnover rate in the company is pretty high.. 

the dispatch doubles as management at the company.. they do play favorites sometimes.. so dont piss them off.. 

The Rigs are all used and beat to crap and will break down constantly
from what i hear they got new gurneys since ive work there so thats a plus.. 
they have their workers that stock and clean the rigs so thats another plus.. 
your partners willl vary from awesome to not so awesome.. 

a siginifcant majority of your calls will be dialysis.. followed second by psych (which are my fav and were actually pretty fun)
the closest to 911 youll be doing are Nursing home to ER calls (which sometimes can be serious) 

of the 8 months i was there i only did 1 backup 911 call so.. its VERY VERY rare that youll be doing backup.. mainly because mccorkmick has enough units to cover their load. so dont get your hopes up.. 

good luck PM if you have any more questions..


----------



## airupthere (Jul 2, 2011)

THANKS A LOT MUSICMEDIC

yea I actually tried to PM you but I just joined the site so it wouldn't let me PM before I got up to 5 posts lol (I do have a few more q's for when I'm able to PM you). Thanks a lot for the information. My situation is that I can either accept their job offer now, or be a hopeful and wait to still interview with Americare, which i've read is somewhat better...but i feel that would be a longshot. Better to accept what I have in front of me I guess.

And yea, i figured McCormick would have their shi* together. Hopefully ambuserve will be an alright experience though. 

I don't know if you're allowed to talk about payrate here or not (i keep reading that it's not good to talk about your company)...but...if you are, i'm wondering what they were paying when you were there?


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 2, 2011)

i would go ahead and take the offer you have now.. if americare gives you an offer, you can jump over to their company. 

When i was working starting rate was 9.50/hr for EMT's and 12/hr for Medics.. 
which is really low for IFTs.. thats one reason people dont stay at the company too long.. from what i hear americare pays 12/hr for EMT's which is pretty good..


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 2, 2011)

airupthere said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time here. I'm wondering if anyone with any information about Ambuserve can give me an idea of what they're all about?
> 
> I was told by them that they do backup 911 calls maybe a couple times a day? Is that right?
> 
> Thanks for any info, it's greatly appreciated.



Hey man. I was recently hired by AmbuServe. I'm on my last day of training. And as of now, i'm loving it there. Management is really nice. The rigs are definitely used, but I wouldn't say they're "beat to crap".. I've had no problems with the rigs in the few shifts i've had. I love the Sprinter rigs.. Also, I have not met or run into someone in this company that wasn't pretty nice and helpful. A downside is that they don't cover the fee for your DOT permit. Which if you've never had before, will cost you about $140. But they pay for your uniforms. And yes, we got a bunch of new gurneys, which are VERY nice by the way. As far as calls go, yes, the majority were dialysis. I've had one 5150, which was VERY fun. And a clinic to ER call, which was also VERY fun and interesting. And the crew i've been training with did tell me that 911's don't really happen often, and not to get my hopes up. But contrary to that, I always see ambuserve rigs running code 3, right alongside the FD. So I really don't know. This also seems like a very respected company. Again, i've only been there for a few days, so I might not have seen everything there is to see. But over all, I think this company is great. Alot better than the IFT company I worked for before.. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## 18G (Jul 2, 2011)

I feel so bad for you guys on the West Coast where "EMT's are a dime a dozen" and jobs are few and far. 

I have never heard of an EMT having trouble getting a job over here unless its because of reputation, etc. Granted pay isn't the best for EMT's (usually 10-12/hr) but at least you can get hired and the majority are 911.

Congrats on the job though and glad your liking it so far.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 4, 2011)

MusicMedic and Ivan, thanks for the responses.

Yea Ivan I still have to do my DOT stuff this week, the paying never ends lol. I'll probably run into you eventually and I'll make sure to introduce myself. So it seems MusicMedic's info is just straight on about the types of calls. Hopefully this is a good experience, and if not, well things come and go lol. Happy 4th to both of you and thanks again for the info.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally never worked for Ambuserve- We call them Ambuswerve when I used to work in the field... I had a couple of partners who used to work for them- they didn't hate it.. they just felt it was time for a change. They pay better than Gerber- which provided 911... but Gerber has other problems... good luck- best thing that can happen to EMTs out here in Southern Cali is to get a hospital job or... get more training... happy hunting.


----------



## Cuf (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what the pay is for medics at ambuserve? How is the management? Rigs? Equipment? I know they do 24's for the medics but didnt know much else about the company


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 19, 2011)

14/hr. Pays the whole 24hr typically the shifts are 48hrs and then your done for the rest of the week.  If you want more pm me


----------



## Cuf (Aug 21, 2011)

still have a few more posts to go before i can pm


----------



## Cuf (Aug 22, 2011)

do they have daycars,OT?


----------



## Star of Life (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone else know anything about this company? Im thinking about applying here since theyre hiring and theyre kinda local for me


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job searching and not starting another thread. But for ift only as medic 14 that's horrible. Come to amr and do 911 for 16. Or ift in americare herd pays really good. Gl


----------



## ITBITB13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> Anyone else know anything about this company? Im thinking about applying here since theyre hiring and theyre kinda local for me



I just left ambuserve not to long ago , and I'm now with Care. Ambuserve is a somewhat decent place to gain some experience running calls, but working here for about4months now, I feel like I just got out of an abusive relationship. Ambuserve has issues w ith employee morale, and people were getting fed up and talks about getting a union together were floating around. Around a week or so before I left, they let go of most of management, and replaced them all with new people for what seemed to be no reason. As far as fire calls go, I worked there for almost 11 months, and got placed in fire coverage once, and got no calls. 90% of the rigs are beat to crap (I know I said ot herwise once before, but now that  I know what good equipment is, I have had a change of mind ) And don't get me stated on dispatch. .. pm me with questions.


----------



## Star of Life (Oct 5, 2012)

Ive been working at ambuserve for about a month now, its pretty chill here. I started at $10.50. Ive heard a lot of talk about a union vote that took place a couple months back but idk whats going on with that. The ambulances are absolute crap though. No joke they always break down. And dispatch takes some shady calls that 911 should probably be called for. Also i have not seen or heard of anyone doing any 911 work since Ive been here. They are super chill with the scheduling though.


----------



## Cuf (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about Ambuserve merging with Shoreline?


----------



## Star of Life (Sep 5, 2014)

Cuf said:


> Does anyone know anything about Ambuserve merging with Shoreline?



Yea.

Shoreline's owner owns bunch of convalescent homes in LA county that his shoreline rigs couldn't pick up from so he wanted to merge with someone with LA county licenses. Shoreline got pinged more than 10 times for picking up in LA county so they'll probably never be able to get LA county licenses ever again.

Ambuserve wants a 911 contract so they figure merging with Shoreline will help get that since Shoreline does the 911 transport for the city of Westchester, which is in Orange County.

The two companies merged but stayed separate if that makes sense. The owner of Ambuserve is running them both. Rumor is she's broke and Shorline's owner paid something upfront which kept her afloat. She's had a leased Benz for years with no license plates which is sort of odd. Also our checks bounced 6 months ago and they claimed "fraud" occurred in our bank account. They must think we're stupid. Also due to a series of emails sent to all of the field employees I know Ambuserve's owner is getting sued for racist and sexist comments, although to be fair the guy suing was kind of a clown.

I know it caused a lot of drama with the dispatchers and billing, but it didn't really affect the field employees. Although now all Ambuserve field employees are being forced to get their Orange County scope of practice too, which means more work for us for the same pay. 

I know the dispatchers answer the phone saying just "dispatch" instead of a company's name so I guess both companies calls must go just to the Ambuserve dispatch now. There are more desks now in dispatch than there was before the merger.

The flexible scheduling was the best part of this place, but now that's disappearing too.


----------



## looker (Sep 5, 2014)

Star of Life said:


> Yea.
> 
> Shoreline's owner owns bunch of convalescent homes in LA county that his shoreline rigs couldn't pick up from so he wanted to merge with someone with LA county licenses. Shoreline got pinged more than 10 times for picking up in LA county so they'll probably never be able to get LA county licenses ever again.
> 
> ...



Does Ambuserve have back up 911 contract? I ask because I seen them do 911 on 405 freeway near the 10 few times. Also doing illegal pick up in county is not that big deal because most companies been doing illegal county pick up for years. As long as everything is okay they will get their license.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 6, 2014)

looker said:


> Does Ambuserve have back up 911 contract? I ask because I seen them do 911 on 405 freeway near the 10 few times. Also doing illegal pick up in county is not that big deal because most companies been doing illegal county pick up for years. As long as everything is okay they will get their license.


By 911 you mean helping at a car accident which is what your supposed to do? 

They do back up for Beverly Hills FD.


----------



## Star of Life (Sep 6, 2014)

looker said:


> Does Ambuserve have back up 911 contract? I ask because I seen them do 911 on 405 freeway near the 10 few times. Also doing illegal pick up in county is not that big deal because most companies been doing illegal county pick up for years. As long as everything is okay they will get their license.



All I know is Shoreline doesn't seem to think they'll get lisenced in LA County again anytime soon. That's where Ambuserve comes in. 

And yea Ambuserve backs up McCormick fairly often, more often than the McCormick guys like to think. We also back up Beverly Hills fire with only ALS units tho, and Compton Fire. Most of the McCormick back up is in Inglewood/Hawthorne/Lynwood. I don't know what you saw near the 10. Probably a still alarm if I had to guess.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Any AmbuServe FTOs on here? I'm trying to make the jump after leaving Care. I left for phlebotomy school, but finding a phlebotomist job is a lot harder than I thought with no experience.. So I think this might be good in the meantime, considering the fact that I've worked there before.. I have an interview in a few days, and the company wasn't the best, but I need a job. And I'm sure things have gotten better in the past 3 years. (I hope so)


----------

